
Introducing Sencha Animator: The CSS3 Alternative to Flash - shawndumas
http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/10/26/introducing-sencha-animator-the-html5-css3-alternative-to-flash/
======
kj12345
I download the "developer preview", unzip the dmg, open the dmg, put it in
Applications, open the app, and now I need a username and password? It should
require a login before downloading to avoid annoying people.

~~~
mmullany
Apologies for the annoyance - we should have added a warning up front. In
fact, I'll add it to the blog post right now.

~~~
kj12345
Thanks. Cool tool by the way, there's a big need out there for this kind of
functionality.

------
jluxenberg
_We’re pricing standard edition like a traditional design tool: on a per user
basis in the low hundreds of dollars_

Brilliant space to be in; customers are used to paying big bucks for Adobe
solutions. These guys are probably going to make a lot of money.

~~~
wheaties
Except doesn't IE9 suck at rendering CSS3 with any semblance of style? Correct
me if I'm wrong but another article was on here not too long ago bemoaning the
fact that web developers will yet again have to craft custom applications for
Microsoft browsers. However, I wish them the best. I'm not going to turn a
blind eye to something which could benefit everyone in the future just because
it might not benefit them now.

------
antimatter15
It's really missing the point by requiring the desktop installation. It's
apparently only a "native shell for additional features" but what are those
features? You can save to/load from the desktop with data-urls and the file
api. I think it's because of some dysfunctional DRM that they're using.

Nonetheless, it's an extremely impressive piece of software. Not sure that
CSS3/Transitions is the best tool for this, SVG/SMIL are much more suited for
animation. I made a similar tool ~4 years ago (using HTML5, and Ext as well).

<http://antimatter15.com/ajaxanimator/>

~~~
taitems
Agreed, at first glance I assumed it was a web-based editor like the Aviary
suite of tools.

Being CSS3 based also threw me completely. Adobe has already demoed some great
things with their canvas export functionality. One would also assume that the
browser acceptance of this type of animation would be far greater than CSS3
transitions. It could even degrade to VML for older IE versions to achieve the
more basic effects.

~~~
revjx
I think the point is that CSS3 is hardware-accelerated on platforms like the
iPad / iPhone, whereas the canvas isn't - it runs like a bit of a dog on those
two.

I personally would prefer using the canvas though, especially if it becomes HW
accelerated across the board.

------
CytokineStorm
Get ready for animated banner ads on your iPad...

Seriously though this looks like an amazing piece of software that will
finally bring the full power of CSS3 animations to a much broader range of
designers.

------
pedrokost
That's great, they released sooner than Adobe. However, Adobe is preparing and
updating its tools which include HTML 5 animation.

Adobe Edge Prototype - their new HTML5 animation
tool:<http://www.gizmag.com/adobe-edge-html5-animation-tool/16741/>

and also Flash Pro can export to an HTML
file.<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZP00_KhYE>

------
ericHosick
Will be a great tool!

Please note that when I view the demos on your site the animation starts
before all the content used in the animation is downloaded. It is kinda cool
in a way because I see an image downloading as it animates off the screen.

------
jonpaul
Too bad they don't invest more resources in GXT.

